# Hottest KID archer...



## bowhuntin_kid

Dude... Do you even have to ask? It's me!! :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## Makeda

No way, it's me for sure. I just don't have any pictures on this computer to prove it..(like my excuse?)


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

Makeda said:


> No way, it's me for sure. I just don't have any pictures on this computer to prove it..(like my excuse?)


How about we just say it's a tie between me and you?


----------



## STSmansdaughter

No way..I'd be the winner of course. :tongue:


----------



## 3.0l

Lmfao!


----------



## Bowtech_05

*Hottest Kid archer*

How you say this............................................I am the Hottest kid archer


----------



## Makeda

bowhuntin_kid said:


> How about we just say it's a tie between me and you?


Haha for sure! We're so the hottest kid/young archers! lol..


----------



## Makeda

I'm not shooting my bow or anything but this is just a simple picture to actually start this thread off.


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

Makeda said:


> I'm not shooting my bow or anything but this is just a simple picture to actually start this thread off.


And a very nice picture at that! :thumbs_up


----------



## rdneckhntr

bowhuntin_kid said:


> And a very nice picture at that! :thumbs_up


I hear ya.......................




But I think I might have to win this one.............................................:tongue:


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

I mean I'd post a picture up here, but it would cause total chaos. Everybody that looked would need a new keyboard (due to all the drooling). I'd have modeling agencies calling, girls from all over calling me, and yunno I just don't need that! Maybe after huning season...

 :thumbs_up


----------



## STSmansdaughter

Well here's a pic of me (hope it doesn't scare people off) It's a REALLY BAD PIC! But anyways..I'll have to post another one up soon so you get a decent pic of me. This was one of the pics for my Carbon Express Shooter's Resume. :embara:


----------



## bow-hunter20

Here is one of me, it is a very bad picture, i was still hyperventalating (or how ever you spell it.) lol Shot the deer with a bow at about 20 yards, and about fell out of the tree. I was also about fozen to death, it was only about 15 degrees. I know im not the hottest, but dont beat me to death about it.


----------



## << Volcom >>

if you are willing to do some searching theres one of me in one of the hottest archer threads....with my shirt off....for the ladies of course. ill post alink if i can find it!


----------



## Makeda

<< Volcom >> said:


> if you are willing to do some searching theres one of me in one of the hottest archer threads....with my shirt off....for the ladies of course. ill post alink if i can find it!


Like we're really going to search..come on!!!!! lol


----------



## akhunter3

please refrain from any crude comments about my ugly mug:embara:


----------



## rascal

here's one . take it easy on me please


----------



## wtmike01

*my daughter's pic*

]here she is ,i couldnt get the shooting pic to re-size


----------



## akhunter3

wtmike01 said:


> ]here she is ,i couldnt get the shooting pic to re-size
> View attachment 109497
> 
> 
> View attachment 109499
> View attachment 109497


----------



## wtmike01

15 , she just last week won the 4-h district senior compound aided class


----------



## akhunter3

Wow
Good for her:teeth: 


How come there ain't no girls like that where I live? 

lol


~AK~


----------



## archery1

Ak

Sounds like your in the looking for a girl....


----------



## wtmike01

AK , one thing to always remember- im 6'2" 260 very long hair and a beard ,and sometimes a very unplesant disposition , and that is my baby girl


----------



## archery1

Lets get a few more pics and then vote for the hottest!


----------



## fredbear90

nope lets just settle this now.................................I WIN:tongue:


----------



## fredbear90

I vote for Makeda:thumbs_up


----------



## akhunter3

wtmike01 said:


> AK , one thing to always remember- im 6'2" 260 very long hair and a beard ,and sometimes a very unplesant disposition , and that is my baby girl




yes Sir! :teeth: 

lol

Why do all the dads always remind me of that? Do i come off as a bad person?:tongue: 

~ak~


----------



## alain

The bowtech girl.


----------



## JoshKeller

obviously, I win :teeth:


----------



## rossarcher34

*I wish...*

there was some girls round here that looked like them. I need girls like that at my clubs.


----------



## Andrewwilson19

I THINK I HAVE A WINNER


----------



## EC0003

Looks nice, but she has absolutly no form. Disqualified:thumbs_do


----------



## *bow*cutie*

*wtmike01" daughter*

hey guys i just wanted to tell yall im the cuttest with a bow and with out


----------



## Andrewwilson19

she aint even drawn back yet...lol... She could have the worst form pulling back and the greatest form while at full draw and while releasing... SO idk...lol...


----------



## Andrewwilson19

oh and i Definetly win...LoL...










And heres my Homecoming DATE... ARCHER... SHE WINS...











And heres MY FRIEND with his DropTine 9


----------



## flats1

I need to move i hate it down here in FL i wish we had a bow club around here. I will post a pic of me and the last time i went saltwater fishing if that is ok? I do not have any pic of me with a deer with my digital camera.


----------



## jdog94

posting this for my son


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

K why was my post deleted? And why was the picture of the hot chick deleted?


----------



## YNGARCHER

Not exactly the best picture of me but heck, I figured I would join in on the fun!
Later 
Katie


----------



## fredbear90

well this is me not a great picture took it about a year ago ive slimed down 20lbs and have started workin out so I look much different now


----------



## fredbear90

ok lets see if this works
http://hi5.com/friend/displayGallery.do?userid=17481949
this is the only way I could figure out how to do it:tongue:


----------



## Andrewwilson19

dont work


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

not a great pic, but whatever, im fishin to haha:embara:
nice job KATIE AND NICHOLE!


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl

*Vote For Me!*

Alright, here is a pic of me. Notice part of it's cropped off-that's where my friend Morgan was but I had to take that bit off for size reasons.


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69

Totally not the greatest pictures cause i couldn't downsize the good ones.


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69

My vote is for Makeda and Brown Eyed Girl but i think its time for the girls to vote so vote away.


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

Hoyt4Ever69 said:


> My vote is for Makeda and Brown Eyed Girl but i think its time for the girls to vote so vote away.


I'll second that.


----------



## flats1

Here you go


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl

*Okay, so I'm being a lil over competitive...*

But I want to win so I'm voting for me. lol


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69

*Girls Should Vote*

lets hear what these girls have to say bout the guys


----------



## rdneckhntr

bowhuntin_kid said:


> I'll second that.


Make it a third.......


----------



## metalking00

here's me. My locks aren't quite as flowing anymore, but they're getting there again.


----------



## shooter07

i tried to up load a pic but it is not letting me... grrr.... will try later... 


Brian


----------



## YNGARCHER

My suggestion if you guys really want to vote is to have a poll started. Just my two cents!!


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

YNGARCHER said:


> My suggestion if you guys really want to vote is to have a poll started. Just my two cents!!


Agreed. But theres only room for 10 people on a poll.


----------



## bowhuntin_kid

Well I just found this picture on the computer and figured I'd join in the fun!


----------



## duckubuck

Here is one of me


----------



## STSmansdaughter

YNGARCHER said:


> My suggestion if you guys really want to vote is to have a poll started. Just my two cents!!


oh why for ma poll? Lets just have fun and post pics to see what all of us look like. It aint gotta be a competition ya know.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

you know how it goes nichole, all the guys gotta show themselves off just have fun with it y'all!:star:


----------



## mathews4life

*what about me?*

heres me on a lake trip this summer


----------



## akhunter3

my vote goes to michalea, aka *bow*cutie*



MTL: Two words for ya' SUN TAN


~AK~


----------



## duckubuck

Brown eyed girl u have got my vote for good lookin:teeth:


----------



## YNGARCHER

Not saying I would partake any in sort of poll. I was just helping the people referring to voting! But yeah anyways. 
Adios


----------



## EC0003

I would post but I look better behind the camera not in front. Notice the wool socks and sandals. This is a cartoon somone actualy drew of me.


----------



## goose7856

stsmansdaughter has seen a pic of me before.....heres a taste......6'2, 165, brown hair, brown eyes, 17...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

GOOSE LOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:mullet: heres a pic of goose for yall


----------



## STSmansdaughter

goose7856 said:


> stsmansdaughter has seen a pic of me before.....heres a taste......6'2, 165, brown hair, brown eyes, 17...


He's mine all mine! hahahaha!
Opps sorry...cant help that multiple personality thing.  
Yeah..I'm still voting for shoot-in-nc...but if he decides he doesnt want me to vote for hiim..well goosey..ya gots my vote. :tongue:


----------



## IL~Hunter

Illbe a postin my ugly mug as soon as I can get the digi to work........


----------



## STSmansdaughter

IL~Hunter said:


> Illbe a postin my ugly mug as soon as I can get the digi to work........


did you break it when taken the pic of you on that pink bike?


----------



## IL~Hunter

HAHAHAHAAHAHA!
No its when I zoomed in on my face


----------



## Andrewwilson19

Here are some of my friends that hunt.... Most of these or old girlfriends but they're r still good friends with me now...
Wait to for the picture to come up then click the enlargement thing on the bottom right corner of the picture... It will take about 10 seconds for it to come up...

Heres me on the right...
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...05092758PM.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...01527227_m.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...32447107_m.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c3...r19/megan2.jpg


----------



## shooter07

got it to work... here you go...


----------



## IL~Hunter

here we go but not with my bow ill take one with me at full draw when im able to


----------



## STSmansdaughter

IL~Hunter said:


> here we go but not with my bow ill take one with me at full draw when im able to


Ever hear of "flash" or at least a light?  You can barely see ya.


----------



## STSmansdaughter

shooter07 said:


> got it to work... here you go...


Took ya long enough. :tongue:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC

*My pic*

Not that it means anythang i know i aint goin to win but heres my mug for ya'll gals out there to laugh at. :wink: 

Stephen


----------



## IL~Hunter

I'll take another pic when I look better..................
Or maybe one with the girlfriend...........
hhhmmmmmmm the possiblities


----------



## Andrewwilson19

me and my date right here win...
She has a wide mouth and it has its uses...lol...j/j...


----------



## dogdrivers.net

*whatsup*

Only one sponsor for now but i plan to start up again i just go outta semi-pro paintball so now my times gonna be on the 3D's. Undefeated indoor league champ and 12 3D wins outta 14 other 2 were a 2nd and 3rd. But im tunin in this year cuz no more paintball to hold me up.


----------



## Andrewwilson19

Say bra... Who did you play for and why did you quit??? Ever heard of the Rock It Kids??? R Team Granite??? Yepp... I know alot of them guys... Played with Tony T a few time... Best snap shot in the world....


----------



## Andrewwilson19

STSmansdaughter said:


> Well here's a pic of me (hope it doesn't scare people off) It's a REALLY BAD PIC! But anyways..I'll have to post another one up soon so you get a decent pic of me. This was one of the pics for my Carbon Express Shooter's Resume. :embara:






Ahhhhhhh...It scared me...LoL...j/j...IDK though...lol...


----------



## shooter07

STSmansdaughter said:


> Took ya long enough. :tongue:


dont joke the slow kid... lol... it just was not cooperating... then it did it randomly... so o well... something for yall to drool over... lol... jk...


----------



## STSmansdaughter

shooter07 said:


> dont joke the slow kid... lol... it just was not cooperating... then it did it randomly... so o well... something for yall to drool over... lol... jk...


Something to drool over? You must have high hopes. :tongue:


----------



## wesbowhunt

mathews4life said:


> heres me on a lake trip this summer



DUDE!!! Gain some weight:tongue:


----------



## TimClark

lmao nice thread cory. I might have to get a picture up here cuz I'm only the hottest person ever on the face of the earth....jk....C'mon Cory let em know, I'm a looker lmao just kidding. I'll find a pic of me on my boat. 

Tim


----------



## 87Missouri

Get ready, all ya'll just LOST! hah jk (I'm the guy on the left and no we did not plan that)


----------



## whitetail234

Me and my cheap BTR I will try to get a better one


----------



## bowhunter972

brown eyed girl, you got my vote.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :first:


----------



## Selil

Here is a picture of just_tim. He told me to NOT post it, but hey I'm a dad after all. I never do what he wants and I'm ruining his life. Just ask him.


----------



## TimClark

Great pic lmao. 

Tim


----------



## just_tim

Oh my god I can not belive it Dad why o why did you have to do this oh well


----------



## Selil

Introducing for a limite time engagement ... JUST TIM!!!!! YEAHHHHHH


----------



## just_tim

don't make fun of my six pack


----------



## whitetail234

Selil said:


> Introducing for a limite time engagement ... JUST TIM!!!!! YEAHHHHHH



I think the draw length is a little long adjust it down about 2 inches if you can


----------



## Selil

If I do that he might get accurate, and then he would show up his old man... Can't have that happening... I've secretly been turning up the poundage on his bow everynight when he is sleeping... He's up around like 275lbs draw now  .. Shhhh don't tell him.


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

none of me with my bow on the computer yet, so this will have to do


----------



## sambow

Oh why not, katie and liz did so here ya go


----------



## YNGARCHER

Sam that is a great picture. You are so beautiful. If I print that picture I don't think I will have any problems achieving our goal!
I miss you so much. I promise I will try really hard to get to Yankton. That way you can experience what it is like to hang out with me and my pose all the time!!!!
Love ya
My vote goes to Sambow. How can you beat that?
P.S.
Sam is that at Winter Formal?


----------



## sambow

Lol, Katie ur so funny, lets hope it achieve's our goal  hey I'll send ya some more pics, it not the day of the dance but it was when I was trying to figure out what I wanted to do with my hair.


----------



## Robin of Loxley

alright my vote goes to sambow


----------



## legacyMan22

on the way back from Nelsonvile the third leg of the triple crown


----------



## akhunter3

sambow said:


> Lol, Katie ur so funny, lets hope it achieve's our goal  hey I'll send ya some more pics, it not the day of the dance but it was when I was trying to figure out what I wanted to do with my hair.



your hair??



your hair?? 


I'm lost


your hair looks BEAUTIFUL



blah, i'll never understand girls

gimme a :beer: 



~AK~


----------



## dynatec15

My vote deffinately goes to the fella in the first post with his daughter. She is by far the winner. Ill get my pic up here shortly


----------



## dynatec15

my vote goes toward sambow and the fella with the picture of his daughter. Two real preaty girls right there folks


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Ehh ok


----------



## mbklmann

This was last summer at the Elk Extravaganza thingy with Will Primos and Jim Horn.. ill post a more recent one


----------



## mbklmann

this was a couple days ago


----------



## huntingislife

only pictures i have on the computer Homecoming and a late season doe kill.


----------



## chainranch

heres a photo of me with my wus up face on


----------



## intheXring22

Ill post a pic later but my vote goes to sambow wow she's gorgeous.


----------



## YNGARCHER

See Sam, I won't have a problem at all in Vegas completing our goal!!!!!!!!!!  :teeth:  :teeth:


----------



## willyqbc

here's my little "stud in the making", right now he's 5 and has 3 girlfriends...2 of them are sisters  ... i tried to tell him that was bad news but he just won't listen 










He currently shoots around a 210 average on a FITA (vegas) triangle 3 spot, is the Provincial champ for his category (9 and under) in 3d and has been a cover boy allready as you can see in the picture .....and yes, I'm kinda proud of him! :tongue: 










Chris


----------



## IL~Hunter

Lets get a pic of my girl friend in here night wear and we will see who wins this 
hehehehehehe Im going to die if she see this too but........ the possibilities


----------



## sambow

Oh ya Katie you have to be ready by Vegas now, not Yankton:grin:


----------



## rascal

Michael how are the arrows working out for you?
Hope to be seeing more picture soon.


----------



## dogdrivers.net

Can you say PRODIGY? Haha


----------



## rascal

Michael how are the arrows working out for you?
Hope to be seeing more picture soon.


----------



## willyqbc

arrows are working out just great rascal! Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## intheXring22

ok heres my pic


----------



## andrew5587

*Me*

Just admit it im hot and so is my bow

http://photobucket.com/albums/c247/andrew5587/?action=view&current=HPIM03321.jpg 

My vote goes towards browneyedgirl


----------



## hca1290

i got a really good one of me but my computer wont let me put it on it says it is too big. and i cant get it small enough!!!!!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Sammy Anthony of Bush LA*

Sammy is 17 and made Homecoming court this fall

She shoots a Parker Challenger Bows and Vital Bow Gear Sight and makes her own Easton Redlines


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*JoLea Anthony just made 8th Grade Honor Roll!*

JoLea Anthony is 14 and lives in Bush LA

She Shoots fingers and loves to hunt and shoot her rifles.

This is last year when she won the LFAA State Championships in the Finger Open Class


She is an avid hunter and passsed her Hunter education Class with a score of 94% this summer in Texas

for Red Dot her GrandMother


----------



## bowtechwv

my votes 4 makeda dang wat a pic


----------



## younghoytlover

Here is me iono what yall think?


----------



## OKLAWhitetails

Sorry ladies i know its hard to control your self. lol j/k:embara:


----------



## OKLAWhitetails

Well now that I shown you my 2005 buck here is a picture of my face.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

OKLAWhitetails, 
Ill put your sig into use "Anyone can wish but it takes hard work to make dreams come true."
HAHA JK nice whitetail!:beer:


----------

